# Romance is hard, poetry is harder - VALENTINE'S DAY COMPETITION



## popsprocket (Feb 1, 2015)

_*COMPETITION IS NOW CLOSED

*





_​
It's February, and that means Valentine's Day is in just a few weeks. To celebrate, WF is holding a small competition over on our *Facebook* and *Twitter* pages. The competition is simple. Head on over to your choice of social media time-burning website and either write on our Facebook wall or tweet at us (@WritingForums) your best four-line 'roses are red' poem. Be romantic or funny or cynical or creepy or whatever you like. So long as it's *four lines long* and *begins with the word 'Roses'* the entry will be valid.

[strike]The day after Valentine's Day, when we're all nursing mild contempt toward fake occasions that are just excuses to get consumers to buy things and who even cares about Valentine's Day anyway!?[/strike] The day after Valentine's Day, the best poems will be chosen and the winners will each receive 1 month subscription to the forum!

Because who needs a VD date when you have a heart-melting forum like this one. Nawww. That was sweet.

 
​
Terms and Conditions:

1. One entry per person
2. Entries will be recorded by the Media Team as soon as possible after being received, any editing must therefore be done before they are recorded
3. Those entering a poem into the competition agree that WF may share the work on our social media pages and/or include it in our monthly newsletter
4. Winners will be chosen by the Media Team based on merit and not by chance
5. Entries close at 00:00 EST on February 15, 2015, with prizes being drawn later that day


----------



## Cran (Feb 1, 2015)

*This is not an entry -*

*Roses are dead
Violence is due
Run all you like
I'm coming for you!*


----------



## Schrody (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses are red
I'm spying on you
I'm the shadow on your wall
My love is true


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses are red
You threw your shoe
I just laughed harder
Your face was so red


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses are purple
Violets are blue
Bananas are yellow 
But my dog has fleas


----------



## Boofy (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses cause dread, 
Violets do too,
I'm allergic to pretty things,
And just look at... at- achoo!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses are turquoise,
Violets are tan,
I slip away fast boys,
Try and love me if you can.




Brief question though, we can put the poem here as well as the social media correct? Just want to make sure because I already did but I don't know if I need to specify who I am on the social media. Or is this considered my proof to match for the social media aspect of the contest?


----------



## Jeko (Feb 1, 2015)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Our love is like a poem
Which doesn't work.

That one isn't actually mine, but it's the best I've ever heard.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 1, 2015)

You guys crack me up :lol:, but seriously you have to post it on our Facebook or Twitter pages for it to be an entry!



am_hammy said:


> Brief question though, we can put the poem here as well as the social media correct? Just want to make sure because I already did but I don't know if I need to specify who I am on the social media. Or is this considered my proof to match for the social media aspect of the contest?



You can post it here as well if you like. Either way I was going to be contacting people and asking them for their forum screen names once winners were chosen.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 1, 2015)

_Roses are red
I am blue
the worst mistake I've made
was when I said "I do"_


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 1, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> _Roses are red
> I am blue
> the worst mistake I've made
> was when I said "I do"_



Now, every time I attend a wedding, this little poem is going to play on repeat in my head as I watch the happy couple say their vows. I guarantee it.


----------



## Cran (Feb 2, 2015)

*More romantic? ...OK,  but still not an entry*

*Roses may please
Diamonds sure do
Love's the disease 
I caught it from you!*


----------



## escorial (Feb 2, 2015)

roses on the bed
violets in the loo
my bed is empty
an im feelin blue


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 2, 2015)

For inspiration:-

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/143950-Roses-are-red

I shall keep an eye out for plagarism.


----------



## Cran (Feb 2, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> For inspiration:-
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/143950-Roses-are-red
> 
> *I shall keep an eye out for plagarism.*


I got that in my rose garden once, absolutely ruined the blooms, but I hear they've developed a new organic spray for it.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 2, 2015)

*Roses can be white,
and violets are often blue,
I don't know much about flowers
but those bits of trivia will suffice.

*Incredibly unsatisfying poem #38


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 2, 2015)

Plagarists will turn red
When it's in black and white
Cause their words can be read
And they're caught bang to rights.


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 2, 2015)

Olly, I didn't even plagiarize the one I wrote in another thread here, and it was far better than the one I enter: 

Roses are red
Violets are blue
There's Nothing on TV
Why can't we screw? 

I gotta say, that's yards better than the one I entered, but I figured it would have been a hot-water situation to enter it.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 2, 2015)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm still f***ing single
Looks like Netflix and pringles


----------



## Schrody (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 2, 2015)

Roses are Turnips
Violets are Lead
Schrody is Grumpy
And wears a banana on her head (what's up with that?) :-k


----------



## Schrody (Feb 2, 2015)

I can see my poem is gonna win... :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 2, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I can see my poem is gonna win... :mrgreen:




*and he laughs hysterically*   :rofl:


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 3, 2015)

Roses are red,
@$%
&%&*
die alone.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 3, 2015)

Roses make pollen
violets do too
I don't need an insect
to fertilize you


----------



## joshybo (Feb 3, 2015)

Roses are fiction
violets, a lie
but that's not important
because we're all gonna die.

*puts on eyeliner, turns up My Chemical Romance, sobs*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 4, 2015)

Roses have thorns
That hide underneath
and stick in my gums
When they're held in my teeth.
Violets are fragile
Easily crushed,
Be gentle, not agile,
More love, less lust.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 6, 2015)

Roses aren't cheap,
and neither is wine,
so it's up to my smoulder
to help make you mine.

[video=youtube_share;K0Re-KecYd4]http://youtu.be/K0Re-KecYd4?t=26s[/video]

Oh man, why am I single when I can write such _moving_ love poems? The ladies should be swarming all over me.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 6, 2015)

In memory of my first wife:
Roses as black 
as the night we were wed
if we don't get a divorce
I'm better off dead.(Not an entry)


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 6, 2015)

For my present wife:

Roses have thorns
my heart you have prick'd
to get out of trouble
I need to lay it on thick 
(not an entry)


----------



## TKent (Feb 8, 2015)

*Roses die fast
Passion does too
It was fun while it lasted
But I'm over you*


----------



## TKent (Feb 8, 2015)

Roses taste good
And so does green clover
But stay away from cacti
They hurt like a mother

- by Calvin the Cow


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 13, 2015)

Roses cost money
She cheated on me anyway
I'll go get drunk
And key her car


----------



## joshybo (Feb 13, 2015)

> Roses cost money
> She cheated on me anyway
> I'll go get drunk
> And key her car



The term "LOL" gets tossed around a lot all higglety-pigglety on the intertubes these days.  But that, _that right there_, made me LOL for real.  Good on you.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 16, 2015)

I know this is closed but I just want to point out some of you are seriously sick. I have no 'groan' or 'aww' buttons so a proper response is not available in some cases.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 16, 2015)

Violets are blue,
Roses are red,
When I wed you,
I was sick in the head.


----------

